# Boot Fair Find - Military Style Elgin



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Rather pleased with this - I spotted it whilst we were doing a boot fair this morning. I picked it up just a fraction of a second before the guy standing next to me was reaching down to grab it himself.

Nickel-plated, black-faced (enamel?) Elgin USA with radium applied hour markers and hands - lume all still intact, although no longer active. Nice thick bevelled glass, it feels really quite chunky and heavy. It's ticking away merrily and so far has been keeping absolutely perfect time.

The front bezel holding the glass unscrews, but I'm not sure how to get the back off without damaging it (hence no movement shot). Snap-on backs normally have a small flange where you can prise it open with a penknife blade, but this has none - the joint is tight all the way round. Any ideas?

Not bad for a couple of quid, though, eh?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not bad at all mate 

In my experience some watches have no flange and you just have to get something really thin and sharp. However, I have a WW1 trench watch with a screw off front and it's from the front that you pull the movement out?

Sorry I can't be more help. How big is the watch?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

levon2807 said:


> Not bad at all mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outside case diameter is 58mm, dial is 46mm across, it's 18mm thick and weighs 153 gms.

Here's a pic with the bezel removed. There is a diagonal slot in the side at 2 0'clock into which a screwdriver could be inserted under the dial, but I wouldn't want to risk applying any pressure that might distort the dial and crack the enamel.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice find - I'm pretty sure this will be a screw on back too.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree. Screw on back most likely. I have one similar. I poured lighter fuel around the seam which seemed to do the trick for me.

Mike


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't have any lighter fuel - maybe I'll try some WD40.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, you're right - it does have a screw back. A dash of Aero Klene electronic cleaning spray, and the old Blue-tac trick to get a good grip on the back, and it unscrewed quite easily.

This is what's inside:










Interesting that the watch is keeping perfect time and that the regulator is set dead centre.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice watch, Hotmog.

If I read the serial-number correctly, it's from 1917.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

What a lovely find,

it just go's to show there are still items out there to be found.

Its also nice to see item go straight to a collector rather than it being grabbed at first light and then appearing on the bay.

Regards steve.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

What a great find


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Two quid! TWO QUID! 

Could you buy me a Lottery Ticket whilst your luck's running so well! :lol: Very nice indeed, and well worth it!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mel said:


> Two quid! TWO QUID!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lady wanted Â£3, but I haggled


----------

